

Linux user told he must use windows - piers
http://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-admin-monitored-by-us-government-forced-to-dump-linux/

======
chmac
That's pretty crazy, but as one of the commenters said, he is a convicted
criminal, that has repercussions. Could be a great opportunity for RedHat or
Suse to sue the government on the basis of unfair competition though... :)

